# Hrs to Go



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Off to see the Cardio Dr. tomorrow morning. Another echo test and carotid ultrasound test I have never had. Surgery? We'll see how bad off I am by then...wish me well....ed/vb angelsm


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

VB, I as well as most on here wish You Luck, get better Buddy!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Good luck V.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best of luck, Ed.. A good attitude will help the Docs...


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayer request*

Lifting you up to the Lord "Just as Christ is so are you in this world"He is a healing Jesus.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent for a good report ED


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

best wishes


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry..appt.is Tues. at 2p thanx for the wishes...


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Best of luck. Hope everything goes well


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Saying a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

2 1/2 hrs to go......appt is at 2pm in Webster. 2 tests....will let ya'll know something later, thanx to you all for your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck.

Did you get your boat fixed?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*??????*



Long Pole said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Did you get your boat fixed?


 Nothings wrong w/ the boat.........just changing out Depth finders when I get some help one day....trl is ok, I have nearly completely rebuilt the trl....I may order a new front crossmember one day...need a 20 hr. eng. ck up soon...:cheers:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

How can you afford all of that when you can't afford meat or gas?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers going your way VB be well ,a merry heart doith the body good trust Him.Just think what he did on the cross our problems become small ones.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*if U must know nosey....*



Long Pole said:


> How can you afford all of that when you can't afford meat or gas?


 the depth finder was given to me last Christmas from my Son in law, and when ever I can get a new crossmember, I will do that, for now its welded up nicely. Does this answer ur stupid question or comment sir....God help u..and I thought I was sick!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> 2 1/2 hrs to go......appt is at 2pm in Webster. 2 tests....will let ya'll know something later, thanx to you all for your thoughts and prayers...


So what is the word from the doctor????


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

told to come back in 6 months for another echo..stay on same meds, monitor BP for the next 2 weeks on paper, carotids are less than 30%....told not to worry!! right!! but thanx....


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> told to come back in 6 months for another echo..stay on same meds, monitor BP for the next 2 weeks on paper, carotids are less than 30%....told not to worry!! right!! but thanx....


Sounds like you had yourself worked over pretty much nothing. That should teach you to stop making mountains out of molehills.

12 years ago the Cardiologists told me the only thing that would permanently fix my heart would be a transplant. I didn't consider that an option then , still don't. I made the best with what I was dealt and with better living with chemistry, proper diet and exercise, and the help of the good Lord above I don't need to worry about a transplant.


----------

